# Singlespeed Kette auf Schaltung?



## Shortybiker (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bastel grad für meine älteste ein 20" MTB zusammen.
Habe mich in einen Rahmen verliebt, der als Basis für das neue Gefährt dienen soll. Ich achte zwar auf auch auf Gewicht, so dass ich theoretisch mit den neuen Teilen schon 1 Kilo abgespeckt habe von ziemlich genau 12 auf 11 Kilo. Unter Zehn wäre toll, mal sehen was noch geht.
Prinzipiell soll es aber optisch auch nett werden.
Der Rahmen wird schwarz gepulvert.
Lenker, Kurbel, Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Zughüllen werden weiß.
Rest wieder schwarz.
Durch Zufall habe ich etdeckt, dass es weiße Ketten gibt. Diese aber nur für Singlespeed deklariert sind. Da es bei der 5-fach SIS bleibt, wäre diese Kette ja theoretisch nicht nutzbar. Wie sieht das in der Praxis aus? Ist das doch möglich. Würde super passen zum Bike.

Noch eine Frage: Ich überlege ein Upgrade auf 6-fach zu machen, da ich den Grip Shift und das Schaltwerk eh alterbedingt austauschen will. Wird die 6-Fach Schraubkassette auf das Hinterrad passen, wo jetzt die 5-fach verbaut ist?


----------



## Floh (17. Oktober 2013)

Singlespeed-Ketten vertragen keinen Schräglauf. Kannst Du vergessen.
Ich glaube ja es gibt keine farbigen Schaltungsketten weil beim Gangwechsel die Kette an den Steighilfen reibt und es wahrscheinlich nicht lange gut aussehen würde.
Alternativen: KMC gibt es in gold (TiN-beschichtet) allerdings ca. 50 Euronen dafür aber auch leicht und rostfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (17. Oktober 2013)

KMC bietet Schaltungsketten in diversen Farben, auch weiß, an. Die Innenlaschen sind farbig, Außenlaschen silber. Allerdings 9fach und 10fach. Da müsstest Du nochmal über Nabe/Hinterrad, Ritzel und Schalthebel nachdenken...


----------



## corra (17. Oktober 2013)

wenn du unter 7fach bleibst ist es egal ob schaltungs kette oder nicht die abstände passen und schräglauf macht den bock auch nicht fett schteighilfen gabs bei den alten 6fach kasetten in dem sinne nicht


----------



## Shortybiker (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde es einfach mal mit eier weißen probieren!



Eine weitere Frage zum Innenlager. Möchte keinen neuen Faden dafür aufmachen:

Da ich den Rahmen neu lackieren möchte, muss dieses auf jeden Fall raus. Wenn es geht möchte ich es gegen ein neues ersetzen, bin mir aber unsicher welches ich benötige.
Ich habe zwei Bilder angehangen.
Leider bekomme ich erst in den nächsten Tagen einen Kurbelabzieher, so dass diese noch dran sind. Ich hoffe, man sieht auch so genug.
Es müsste meines Erachten 68 mm sei. Die Achse jetzt ist 14 cm.
Ich denke aber es ist eine alte Bauform und wenn man ein neues Lager einbauen kann, sollte eine kürzere Achse gehen, oder?
Die neuen Kurbeln sind gleich dick wie die jetzigen.


Ka mir jemand sagen welches neue Lager ich einsetzten kann und welches Werkzeug ich dafür benötige, auch zum Ausbau des Alten?


Danke!!


----------



## Shortybiker (17. Oktober 2013)

corra schrieb:


> wenn du unter 7fach bleibst ist es egal ob schaltungs kette oder nicht die abstände passen und schräglauf macht den bock auch nicht fett schteighilfen gabs bei den alten 6fach kasetten in dem sinne nicht



Ich brauche aber eine 3/32 richtig??


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2013)

3/32 ist richtig, meist steht bei den Ketten aber auch, für wieviel Ritzel (meist nach Shimanonorm) sie gebaut sind. 6-8fach ist meist identisch.

Schraubkränze gibt es sehr wohl mit Steighilfe, habe ich ja selbst.  Auf jeden Fall auch mit 6fach.

Tretlager: es ist unmöglich zu sagen, wie lang die Welle sein muß, ohne das gemessen zu haben oder zu probieren. 140mm????? Bist du sicher? Und welche Aufnahme? Bei der Wellenlänge würde ich schon tippen, daß es kürzer wird, doch die "Dicke" der Kurbel läßt da keinen Schluß zu. Eher schon Fabrikat und Modell, und dann gibt es meist ein paar mm Spielraum, je nach verbauten Kettenblättern und Kröpfung der Kurbel.


----------



## Shortybiker (17. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> 3/32 ist richtig, meist steht bei den Ketten aber auch, für wieviel Ritzel (meist nach Shimanonorm) sie gebaut sind. 6-8fach ist meist identisch.
> 
> Schraubkränze gibt es sehr wohl mit Steighilfe, habe ich ja selbst.  Auf jeden Fall auch mit 6fach.
> 
> Tretlager: es ist unmöglich zu sagen, wie lang die Welle sein muß, ohne das gemessen zu haben oder zu probieren. 140mm????? Bist du sicher? Und welche Aufnahme? Bei der Wellenlänge würde ich schon tippen, daß es kürzer wird, doch die "Dicke" der Kurbel läßt da keinen Schluß zu. Eher schon Fabrikat und Modell, und dann gibt es meist ein paar mm Spielraum, je nach verbauten Kettenblättern und Kröpfung der Kurbel.



Ich werde folgenden Schraubkranz einbauen: http://www.zweirad-deutschland.de/Z...Zahnkranz_Shimano_TZ-30_90001-2093014500.html
Sieht mir schwer nach Steighilfen aus. Lieber doch eine "normale" Kette?

Diese Kurbel kommt dran: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/funn-soljam-crankset/rp-prod105748


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2013)

Shortybiker schrieb:


> Ich werde folgenden Schraubkranz einbauen: http://www.zweirad-deutschland.de/Z...Zahnkranz_Shimano_TZ-30_90001-2093014500.html
> Sieht mir schwer nach Steighilfen aus. Lieber doch eine "normale" Kette?


Nein, eine ganz normale HG-Kette von Shimao für 6-8fach - oder kompatibel. Aber keine "normale" für singlespeed.



> Diese Kurbel kommt dran: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/funn-soljam-crankset/rp-prod105748


Dann frag die, welche Innenlagerlänge du brauchst. Es steht ja nicht dabei.... Die Kurbel wird aber ganz schön lang für ein 20er. Ist sie schon so groß?


----------



## Floh (17. Oktober 2013)

Die Tretlager-Länge kannst Du erst bestimmen wenn Du die Kurbel ab hast.
Der Typ Tretlager ist relativ klar: Du brauchst ein Standard BSA 68 mm Vierkantlager (68 mm ist die Breite des Rohrstücks wo das Tretlager reinkommt).
Recht leicht und nicht zu teuer sind die Lager mit Carbonhülse von Token (um die 30 Euro), aber manche Längen sind schwer zu bekommen.

Wichtig ist auch, dass Du die richtige Kettenlinie einstellst. Mit einem Tretlager mit der richtigen Achslänge und KB außen angeschraubt kommst Du auf 50 mm Kettenlinie (von der Mitte des Rahmens aus gemessen).
Montierst Du das Single-Blatt von innen an den Kurbelstern sitzt es weiter innen, was für eine Einfach-Schaltung besser sein kann (aber nicht muss). Ich habe 47 mm eingestellt mit einer Shimano-LX Kurbel, 103 mm Achslänge und Kettenblatt innen. Das geht dann aber auch gerade noch so frei am Rahmen:




Wobei hier noch ein Ring innen montiert ist der die Kette gegen Runterfallen sichern soll.
Mit einem kürzeren Tretlager verringert sich der Q-Faktor (die Kurbel läuft enger am Rahmen) so dass das Kind nicht wie John Wayne fahren muss.

Edit: Da steht doch alles was Du wissen musst? Innenlagerlänge 118 mm , Kettenlinie 44 mm. Ob das bei Deinem Rahmen passt wage ich zu bezweifeln. BMX-Räder haben meist längere Kettenstreben so dass der Hinterbau nicht so früh auseinander geht wie beim MTB.
Ich würde eine andere Kurbel wählen. Z.B. Sinz Expert gibt es günstig schon ab 115 mm Länge.


----------



## Shortybiker (17. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Nein, eine ganz normale HG-Kette von Shimao für 6-8fach - oder kompatibel. Aber keine "normale" für singlespeed.
> 
> 
> Dann frag die, welche Innenlagerlänge du brauchst. Es steht ja nicht dabei.... Die Kurbel wird aber ganz schön lang für ein 20er. Ist sie schon so groß?



Jetzt ist auch eine 140er drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (17. Oktober 2013)

Das heisst nicht dass das richtig ist... Die ganz kurzen Kurbeln sind teuer und schwer zu kriegen, dann macht man halt was Günstigeres ran.


----------



## Shortybiker (17. Oktober 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Die Tretlager-Länge kannst Du erst bestimmen wenn Du die Kurbel ab hast.
> Der Typ Tretlager ist relativ klar: Du brauchst ein Standard BSA 68 mm Vierkantlager (68 mm ist die Breite des Rohrstücks wo das Tretlager reinkommt).
> Recht leicht und nicht zu teuer sind die Lager mit Carbonhülse von Token (um die 30 Euro), aber manche Längen sind schwer zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Danke das sind Super Infos!
Auch ein Grund warum ich dieses Rad aufbaue, damit ich das lerne!
Folgendes extrahiere ich für mich und dieses Projekt:
Prinzipiell verlangt mein Kurbelhersteller also nach 118 mm.
Ich muss jetzt gucken ob das Kettenblatt an den Streben vorbei kommt wenn es so nah am Rahmen ist und evtl. etwas breitere Achse wählen.
Je kürzer die Achse desto besser zu fahren fürs Kind (John Wayne).
Die Kettenlinie werde ich vernachlässigen und einfach gucke das die Kette auf einem der beiden mittleren Ritzel des Schraubkranzes grade verläuft.
Kann man das so machen?


----------



## Roelof (17. Oktober 2013)

nur ein Wort:

JA!


----------



## Y_G (17. Oktober 2013)

waren vier Wörter


----------



## Floh (18. Oktober 2013)

Mittleres Ritzel vorne und hinten sollten fluchten, das ist die Idee.
Bevor Du eine Kurbel kaufst die evtl. nicht passt - schieß Dir doch mal eine gebrauchte Vierkant-Kurbel bei ebay (oder vielleicht hast Du noch eine) und montier sie drauf. Dann einfach die Kettenlinie messen. Wie das geht steht hier:
http://wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Die_Kettenlinie_verstehen


----------

